# der schleichende Tod der Insekten



## Tanny (20. Juli 2016)

In einem anderen Forum wurde gerade ein besorgniserregender  Artikel in der Stuttgarter Zeitung verlinkt: 

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/i...6990-aef7-4931-9e58-35ef1b890b74.html?ref=yfp

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Ida17 (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,

dem Artikel kann ich nur zustimmen! Dieses Jahr blühen die Pflanzen im Garten zwar wie verrückt, aber es ist mir die letzten Tage aufgefallen wie wenig Schmetterlinge zurzeit unterwegs sind. Der __ Flieder steht in voller Blüte und von denen gibt es drei sehr große ältere Büsche im Garten, aber kaum ein Falter lässt sich blicken  
Es wäre wünschenswert wenn sich die Populationen erholen würde, auch die der __ Nachtfalter die man ebenso wenig antrifft.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2016)

Hi,

von Insektenmangel __ merk ich in meiner Gegend net viel. In Garten sind täglich __ Hornissen, __ Wespen, Bienen, Hummeln, __ Schwebfliegen, __ Libellen, Mücken, __ Wanzen, __ Käfer ect. unterwegs. Schmetterlinge sind der Witterungslage der letzten Wochen zwar dieses Jahr weniger zu sehen - vor allem bei __ kleiner Fuchs und __ Tagpfauenauge sind das Gro der Raupen durch die Nässe und Kälte während der Raupenzeit eingegangen - aber __ Distelfalter, __ Admiral, __ Schwalbenschwanz, __ Landkärtchen, __ Taubenschwänzchen, kleiner Fuchs, Tagpfauenauge, verschiedene __ Weißlinge, im Frühjahr massig __ Zitronenfalter und jede Menge __ Nachtfalter und Kleinschmetterlinge (Motten) trieben sich schon im Garten und der Umgebung rum


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (21. Juli 2016)

Wirklich schlimm!
War gestern in den Tagesthemen auch ein Bericht darüber.
Kann einen wirklich traurig machen.
Aber das ist die Folge, wenn Landwirtschaft unter Bedingungen wie ein börsennotierten Unternehmen gesehen wird: Gewinnmaximierung! Und selbst Bio wird heute so hergestellt, damit man es billig beim Discounter bekommt.
Lebensmittel werden nirgends so billig "verramscht" wie in Deutschland!
Kleinteilige Landwirtschaft lohnt sich nicht. Entweder man wächst oder gibt auf...

Man könnte ja an seinem eigenen Kaufverhalten was ändern - aber der günstige Preis und die Bequemlichkeit sind ein großer Verführer - und da nehme ich mich nicht aus, auch wenn ich mich bemühe.

Und wenn die Insekten zum Bestäuben fehlen werden wir wieder mal feststellen, dass billig gekauft - teuer bezahlt wird.
Aber das ist ja erst morgen...

So, jetzt ernte ich erstmal die Pfefferminze im Bachlauf, damit ich im Winter diese nicht als Import aus irgend einem Winkel der Welt kaufen muss!

Grüße, Knut


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2016)

Mein Schmetterlingsflieder steht auch ziemlich einsam in der Gegend rum, nichts los mit Besuchern. 
Die Einzigen, die etwas häufiger vertreten sind, sind hier die Hummeln .


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2016)

Also wir können nicht Klagen, ob Tag oder __ Nachtfalter, Bienen Hummeln und Käferle, sogar __ Fliegen und Mücken sind mehr als ausreichend vorhanden.  Dafür aber kaum Tiere die diese Jagen 
Aber gab es diese Schwankungen nicht schon immer nur das sie jetzt einem viel stärker ins Auge stechen, weil man mit offeneren Augen durch das Leben geht.
Ich kann mich an Marienkäferplagen oder Fliegen, __ Hornissen, __ Wespen und und und erinnern. Aber auch an Zeiten wo man gar keine gesehen hat. Wie letztes Jahr die Marienkäfer.


----------



## domserv (21. Juli 2016)

Bei mir auch kaum Schmetterlinge. und ich wohne wirklich auf dem Land in Ortsrandlage mit Wald und Wiesenaue in der Nachbarschaft. Aber das ist schon seit einigen Jahren so, dass die Insektenzahl zurückgeht.


----------



## Turbo (21. Juli 2016)

Da zeigt es sich mal wieder was wir Garten und Teichbesitzer gutes für die Natur tun können, wenn das ganze relativ naturnah gehalten und gepflegt wird.


----------



## ChristinaDingens (21. Juli 2016)

Ich habe gedacht ich bilde mir das ein....aber wir haben hier die letzten Jahre wirklich wenig Insekten. Sieht man mal von der Bremsen, Stechmücken und __ Wespen Plage ab. In unserem ursprünglichen Garten gab es wenig was blühte aber dennoch verirrten sich immer relativ häufig Schmetterlinge zu uns. Das ist seit einigen Jahren massiv Rückläufig. Ich bin gespannt, wie es in den nächsten Jahren wird, wenn der Garten bepflanzt ist und blüht.


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte hier auf dem Hof in den ersten Jahren unendliche viele __ Fliegen und Mücken.

Dann fingen ja die Renaturierungsmaßnahmen und die Verwilderungsmaßnahmen an - und
die Anlage der Tümpel und der Minis.

Jetzt habe ich massenweise Insekten aller Art - allein, was ich so alles auf der Streuobstwiese finde, wenn
ich Grashüpfer jage (wusste gar nicht, dass es so viele verschiedene Arten gibt!), so viele Klein-und Kleinstinsekten,
deren Namen ich nicht mal weiss.

Auch Schmetterlinge tummeln sich in rauhen Mengen besonders bei den Brennesseln und den Diesteln.

Und obwohl in den Tümpeln und den Minis unendlich viele Mücken und sonstige Insekten heranwachsen, haben
wir hier absolut Null Belästigung durch diese Tierchen.

Selbst die Pferde und die Kühe werden von Bremsen, Fliegen und Kriebelmücken nicht annähernd so sehr belästigt,
wie in den ersten Jahren - obwohl sie extrem zahlreich vorhanden sind (das sehe ich immer im Kecher beim Insektenfang).

Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass mit den Renaturierungen auch sehr viele insektenfressende Arten (Amphibien, Vögel etc.)
zurück gekehrt sind.

Der Kreislauf scheint wieder intakter zu werden 

Aber leider ist es eben nur eine Insel inmitten landwirtschaftlich genutzter Flächen.

Hier zieht sich alles zusammen.

Vor zwei Tagen habe ich in der Abenddämmerung gegen die Sonne über die Wiese geschaut.

Die Luft war voll von Kleinstinsekten - es sah aus, als hätte jemand unendlich viel Staub ausgeschüttelt.

Kein Wunder, dass sämtliche Schwalben aus der Nachbarschaft über meinen Wiesen jagen 

Ich denke, es würde schon unendlich viel bringen, wenn jeder, der über ein Fleckchen Erde verfügt
oder auch nur einen Balkon - dort kleine Naturecken mit heimischen Wildkräutern, einem Wasserelement,
heimischen Gräsern und einem kleinen Holz- oder Reisighaufen anlegt.

Es ist egal, wie groß oder klein es ist - die Menge / Dichte zählt, nicht die einzelne Größe.

Auf landwirtschaftlichen Flächen wäre schon viel gewonnen, wenn um jeden Acker eine völlig unbewirtschaftete
Schutzzone von 8 - 10 Metern brach liegen bleibt - vielleicht an einigen Stellen auch mit Knickpflanzen besetzt.

Das ist ja das, was ich mit meinen Wiesen gemacht habe, die teilweise auch an Getreideflächen grenzen.

Obwohl direkt nebenan landwirtschaftlich bewitschaftet wird, tobt auf diesen Streifen das pralle Leben.

Der Argumentation, dass die Landwirte dadurch Ertragsverluste hätten, weil sie viel Fläche unbewirtschaftet lassen müssten,
kann ich immer insofern nicht folgen, als ich nicht verstehen, warum der Staat, statt immer wieder Gelder in Agrarfabriken
zu pumpen, nicht stattdessen die Ertragsverluste für diese Brachflächen einfach ausgleicht.

Müsste sich eigentlich ganz einfach ausrechnen lassen, was der jeweilige Landwirt "verliert", wenn man den Ertrag
der restlichen Fläche, also den Ertrag pro qm weiss.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ChristinaDingens (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo Kirstin, dass hast du schön geschrieben. Ich gebe dir in deinen Ausführungen unbedingt Recht. Es ist aber letztlich ein sehr komplexes Thema, in das ich abschließend nicht genug Einblick habe. Ich habe aber einen Landwirt, der jetzt seine kleine Landwirtschaft aufgeben musste. Er klagte schon vor etwa 8 Jahren über die ungerechte Verteilung der Subventionen und hat prophezeit wo die moderne Landwirtschaft mittlerweile steht. Monokulturen, überdüngte, tote Flächen in denen es kaum noch "Leben" gibt. Junge Landwirte, die den Zugang zur ursprünglichen Landwirtschaft verlieren, etc.
Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, dann habt ihr einen Hof mit Pferden? Dann haben wir etwas gemeinsam. Wir haben zwar keinen klassischen Bauernhof, halten aber unsere Pferde direkt am Haus. Dazu gehört Weideland. Dort scheint die Welt für die meisten Insekten auch noch in Ordnung. Wir machen unser Heu immer sehr spät. Möglichst während der Blüte oder eben danach. __ Heuschrecken gibt es bei uns ohne ende. Auch die richtig großen Heupferde. Allerdings sieht es rund um diese Weide genau so aus, wie du Beschreibst. Es gibt unwahrscheinlich viele Baumschulen und vor allem Maisfelder für die Biogasanlagen. Ansonsten auch relativ viele aber sehr intensiv genutzte Vieh- und Pferdeweiden. Vielleicht ein Grund, warum wir jedes Jahr immer mehr Schwalben bekommen, wo hingegen anderswo in der Nähe bedauert wird, dass sie weg bleiben?! Früher war es bei uns in der Gegend Usus das es Ackerraine gab. Die Bauern arbeiten im Fruchtwechsel und ich weis, das es in meinem Dorf einige subventionierte Brachflächen gab. Seit dem Biogas Boom sind diese Flächen völlig verschwunden. Bei uns wurde überall Mais gesetzt. Sogar in ehemalige völlig anmoorige Flächen, die mit unwahrscheinlichem Aufwand trocken gelegt und urbar gemacht wurden. Eine schlimme Entwicklung, die uns voraussichtlich teuer zu stehen kommen wird.
Ich wünschte, ich hätte etwas mehr Platz. Leider gehört uns die Weide nicht, wenn wir sie behalten wollen, müssen wir penibel pflegen.....Das Restgrundstück ist mit Reitplatz und dem Paddock, das als Zugang zur Weide dient bebaut....Es ist aber auch so ein schmaler Grad, zwischen Tierhaltung und eventuellem Renaturieren. Bei uns wächst ohne Ende giftiger Schierling und auch das fiese JKK ist bei uns angekommen. DAS will ich bei aller Liebe zur Natur nicht auf meinen Weiden haben Nichts desto trotz, gebe ich dir Recht. Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn Landwirte, durch richtige Subventionierung dazu angehalten würden etwas Naturnaher zu wirtschaften. Aber wir sind eben auch gefragt....so lange wir sehenden Auges mehr Geld für einen Liter chemisch erzeugte Cola bezahlen als für einen Liter Milch und uns unsere Nahrungsmittel weiterhin "nichts" wert sind, wird sich wohl kaum etwas ändern.

So, und jetzt gehe ich mal deine Links angucken


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo Christina,

ich antworte Dir mal in der Plauderecke, da das sonst hier OT wird 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Mein Schmetterlingsflieder steht auch ziemlich einsam in der Gegend rum, nichts los mit Besuchern.
> Die Einzigen, die etwas häufiger vertreten sind, sind hier die Hummeln .


Auf unserm waren heute mindestens 20 bis 30 Stück.... zumeist Tadpfauenaugen einige Kohlweislinge und zwei Füchse oder so was


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2016)

Wer mag zählen?


----------



## Turbo (22. Juli 2016)

Salü
Wieder ein wunderbares Beispiel wie nahe gut und schlecht beieinanderliegen.
Ein nützlicher Strauch der __ Sommerflieder und dennoch gehört er zu den Neophyten und damit zu den unerwünschten Pflanzen welche sich invasiv vermehren und einheimische Pflanzen verdrängen. 

Hab gezählt. Auf wie viele bist du gekommen ?


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2016)

Turbo schrieb:


> Hab gezählt. Auf wie viele bist du gekommen


Ich hatte den Vorteil da 10 Minuten zu stehen und bin ab 60 Stück immer er wieder durch einander gekommen weil mal irgendwo etwas die Falter störte. Mal ein Auto, mal ne kleine Briese, dann ein Vögelchen .......
Auch wenn er hier nicht heimisch ist, die Insekten freuen sich drüber bei so vielen kurz geschorrenen englischen Rasen in der Nachbarschaft. Und das Pflänzchen  ist gar nicht so einfach am Leben zu halten auf dem Betonboden. Dank der vielen tollen Geräte und Mittelchen haben es sogar so einfache Pflanzen wie __ Gänseblümchen und Löwenzahn schwer in den Gärten.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2016)

Servus René

Besser hätte ich es auch nicht schreiben können ...

Wenn ich hier bei uns die Gärten ansehe ... nur mehr Monokulturen, Golfrasen, formal geschnittene Thujenhecken und vielleicht mal hin und wieder was Blühendes.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2016)

Na ja die Tuja Hecke haben wir auch und das freut die Amseln. Die brüten da wenigstens unbehelligt von den Katzen.


----------



## Muschelschubserin (22. Juli 2016)

Bei uns im Garten sind zum Glück so viele Vögel, Insekten und Schmetterlinge unterwegs. 

Es gibt viele heimische Vogelnähr-Gehölze und Stauden. Es wird nichts gespritzt.....die jungen Pflanzen müssen selbst "lernen" gegen div. Befall von z. B. Blattläusen anzukommen und die Vögel helfen super mit. 
(Mit den Jahren sind die Rosen super abgehärtet.)

Aber ich habe mir auch die ein oder andere Pflanze für "mich" gekauft......ich glaube das "Verhältnis" stimmt.

Unsere Nachbarn verjagen die Vögel aus ihrem Garten, weil sie ihre Kirschen klauen.....und wundern sich, dass sie viele Schädlinge an den Pflanzen haben (wogegen sie dann Gift spritzen)....schade, dass sie den Zusammenhang nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2016)

Ich habe leider auch festgestellt das weniger Schmetterlinge unterwegs sind.
Als aber vor ca. einer Woche der __ Sommerflieder zu blühen angefangen hat ... siehe da, die Schmetterlinge sind in großer Zahl und in vielen Arten da.

Hier ein Distelfalter auf einer Taglilie.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## laolamia (22. Juli 2016)

bei mir gibt es von jahr zu jahr mehr tiere....auch insekten. natuerlich gebe ich mir und meiner renaturierung die schuld 
das einzige was ich seit jahren vergeblich versuche anzulocken.....schwalbenschwaenze
bisher habe ich in meinem ganzen leben erst 1nen gesehen 
aber ich gebe nicht auf


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2016)

Ich habe noch gar keinen gesehen.
Hast du es schon mit Wilde und Garten-Möhre, Fenchel, Dill, Pastinak, Wiesen-Silge versucht ?
Die Eier werden auf diesen Pflanzen abgelegt.

Dafür kommen bei uns __ Segelfalter regelmäßig vorbei ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ChristinaDingens (22. Juli 2016)

Wow Helmut! Tolles Fotos!


----------



## lotta (22. Juli 2016)

Wir haben auch einen sehr wilden Garten mit 25 jährigen Bäumen, (2000m²wild, aber genutzt... +2000m² daneben, völlig ungenutzt),
unendlich vielen Vogelnestern unterschiedlicher Vogelarten darin  , Igeln, Eichhörnchen. Fröschen, __ Kröten, __ Schlangen...
Leider mag das der Nachbar zur Linken gar nicht (er hat einen kleinen englischen Rasen, mit Bonsai -Zierbäumen und ... )
Er nötigt uns seit Jahren, Bäume zu entfernen, was wir im vergangenen Herbst zähneknirschend mal wieder gemacht haben.
Die hinzu gezogene Dame vom Naturschutzbund, fand es  unglaublich traurig,
konnte aber leider nichts dagegen unternehmen,
weil es in unseren Kreis leider keinen Bestandschutz für Bäume gibt, nur im Nachbarkreis...

Dieses Jahr haben wir zwar unendlich viele Mücken und Pferdebremsen, auch viele Weinbergschnecken.
Allerdings leider viel weniger Schmetterlinge oder __ Libellen, gesichtet.

     Dieses Kerlchen, habe ich im vergangenen Jahr , wie auch viele weitere aus unserem Haus gerettet und in den Baum gesetzt...
Dieses Jahr, habe ich noch keinen Einzigen gesehen leider

Ein Teil unseres Gartens, welcher dem Nachbarn ein Dorn im Auge ist


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2016)

Danke Christina

Eine Zugabe
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2016)

Sehr schön Bine ...

Wirst sehen auch heuer werden noch Schmetterlinge bei Euch einfallen ... bin mir sicher ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## laolamia (22. Juli 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ich habe noch gar keinen gesehen.
> Hast du es schon mit Wilde und Garten-Möhre, Fenchel, Dill, Pastinak, Wiesen-Silge versucht ?
> 
> 
> ...



ja dill, moehre fenchel hab ich in einer ungestoerten ecke am wachsen


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2016)

Wenn die ungestörte Ecke groß genug ist wird sich auch der Schwalbi einfinden denke ich ... wenn es denn den bei Euch anzutreffen gilt.
Sind dir Sichtungen in Eurer Gegend bekannt ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juli 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> das einzige was ich seit jahren vergeblich versuche anzulocken.....schwalbenschwaenze
> bisher habe ich in meinem ganzen leben erst 1nen gesehen


Genau so gings mir auch immer.... einmal vor jahren auf Arbeit in der mittagspause... dann noch einmal bei uns auf dem fussballplatz. ... aber dann kam er doch eines Tages zu mir. Stelle gerade fest, das foto ist nicht mehr auf dem Tablet hier, sondern irgendwo auf dem PC.. doch, in meiner Galerie:Medium 31085 anzeigenMedium 31086 anzeigenMedium 31087 anzeigenMedium 31088 anzeigenMedium 31089 anzeigenMedium 31090 anzeigen. Leider nur mit dem handy erwischt. ich dachte jedenfalls auch immer, den gibts hier nicht.

Das war vor ein oder zwei Jahren auf meinem schmetterlingsflieder. Und letzte Woche sah ich mal wieder einen über meine blühende Hecke flattern, aber fürs Foto zu weit.
Aber ich fand,  diesen sommer kamen sie alle spät...erst dachte ich, das wird nichts mehr so richtig, aber seit ein-zwei wochen flattern sie mir hier regelrecht um die ohren! Sehr viele Kohlweisslinge, auch ungewöhnlich häufig kommt der __ Zitronenfalter, und im vorgarten in der abendsonne vollführen die admirale und die tagpfauenaugen allabendlich ihre paartänzchen, landen dabei sogar häufiger auf meiner frisur 

Also hier sieht noch alles "normal" aus.

Lg ina


----------



## Muschelschubserin (23. Juli 2016)

Passend zum Thema. ...heute in der Landeszeitung....
 ....

Und hier nur zwei meiner vielen Gartenbewohner....


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

In meinem Garten habe ich bis jetzt __ Hornissen, kleine rot-schwarz-geringelte und große gelb-schwarz-geringelte Hummeln, Bienen, Tagpfauenaugen, Kohlweißlinge und verschiedene __ Käfer beobachten können. Grashüpfer sind mir bislang noch gar nicht untergekommen, Mücken nur wenige (da leisten meine zahlreichen Teichbewohner offensichtlich ganze Arbeit!), dafür __ Fliegen umso mehr (Landwirtschaft!). Marienkäfer habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen – und das, obwohl ich so schöne Heckenrosen habe, die mögen die Mariechen doch eigentlich gerne! Ja, so richtig viele Insekten sind es aber nicht, das stimmt. Ich habe aber auch schon feststellen müssen, dass hier in meiner von Landwirtschaft geprägten Umgebung Glyphosat kein Schimpfwort ist …

Ich bin zur Zeit dabei, eine Hecke (fast eher einen Knick) aus unterschiedlichen Sträuchern zu ergänzen und teilweise neu zu pflanzen, und möchte dabei besonders Insekten und Vögeln etwas Gutes tun. __ Holunder, Felsenbirne, Heckenrose, Goldröschen und Schmetterlingsbaum habe ich neu dabei. Kirschlorbeer, __ Goldregen, __ Rotdorn, __ Weißdorn, Strauchrosen und einige andere sind bereits vorhanden. Am Teich wachsen __ Mädesüß, __ Blutweiderich und Frauenmantel, __ Pestwurz, Funkie, Distel, wilde Kamille und allerhand Wildkräuter, auch Brennnesseln und Giersch. Ansonsten gibt es im Garten noch allerlei: __ Rittersporn, Geranium, __ Hortensien, Pfingsrosen, Rosen, Rhodedendren und im Frühjahr __ Schachbrettblume, __ Krokus, __ Märzenbecher, __ Narzissen, __ Winterling, Bärlauch und einige mehr.

Es gibt allerdings immer noch eine zu große, mit Rasen bepflanzte Fläche, die ich gerne zugunsten von Blühpflanzen für Insekten reduzieren würde. Zumal ein breiter Bereich neben dem Knick eigentlich viel zu feucht ist für Rasen. Wie könnte ich denn diese Nassfläche am besten umgestalten, um Schmetterling und Co etwas Gutes zu tun?


----------



## Turbo (24. Juli 2016)

Salü

Es gibt spezielle Wildblumenmischungen für feuchte Standorte.
Da noch ein Pdf mit Gebrauchsanweisung wie vorgegangen werden kann bei der Umgestaltung.

http://www.pronatura.ch/blumenwiese...eume/Wiesen/Pro_Natura_Praxis_Blumenwiese.pdf


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

Danke! Ich habe auch gerade noch einen Artikel zum Thema gefunden.


----------



## ChristinaDingens (24. Juli 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Danke Christina
> 
> Eine Zugabe
> Anhang anzeigen 169524
> ...





Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> In meinem Garten habe ich bis jetzt __ Hornissen



Die haben wir auch. Ich wundere mich seit Jahren warum wir so viele haben. Ich konnte nämlich nie ein Nest lokalisieren. Mit dem Umbau des Gartens habe ich die Quelle. Unsere Eiche sondert ein Harz oä. ab und die Hornissen bedienen sich daran. Wir konnten die Tiere im Frühsommer da wunderbar beobachten.

Digicat, Edit: Zitat wegen der Lesbarkeit richtiggestellt


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Juli 2016)

Ah, dann sind die __ Hornissen vermutlich auch an unsere Eiche zugange, die auf der Teichinsel steht. Das würde erklären, warum dort kürzlich zwei Hornissen in den Teich geplumpst sind, nachdem sie in der Luft gekämpft hatten. Ich habe sie dann fix mit dem Kescher herausgefischt und an ein trockenes Plätzchen gesetzt.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Bei uns sind __ Hornissen immer an der Sal-Weide zugange ...
Leider sind die so unruhig das mir noch kein Bild einer __ Hornisse gelungen ist.

Hier hängt eine Heidelibelle an einem Blatt/Ast der Sal-Weide

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juli 2016)

Bei mir sind heut die Grashüpper auf den __ Hortensien zum Picknick eingetrudelt... die sitzen, immer einer auf einer eigenen Hortensienblüte,  schon seit Stunden da in der Sonne:
    

Lg ina


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

Sorry Ina, aber das ist eine *punktierte Zartschrecke* (_Leptophyes punctatissima_), ein Weibchen, zu erkennen an der Legeröhre am Heck.

Hat mit den Grashüpfern nix gemein, hast aber sehr gut festgehalten 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ChristinaDingens (24. Juli 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Bei uns sind __ Hornissen immer an der Sal-Weide zugange ...
> Leider sind die so unruhig das mir noch kein Bild einer __ Hornisse gelungen ist.
> 
> Hier hängt eine Heidelibelle an einem Blatt/Ast der Sal-Weide
> ...


Im Moment habe ich auch keine mehr gesehen, ich bleibe dran, vielleicht kann ich ja eins Beisteuern?!
Heute hatte ich auch __ Libellen Besuch am Teich. Könnte auch eine Heidelibelle gewesen sein.....Braun und filigran und unauffällig. Die zwei sonnten sich auf den Steinen. Auch ein Fröschlein ist bereits eingezogen. Das ging ganz schön schnell. Damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet.



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ah, dann sind die Hornissen vermutlich auch an unsere Eiche zugange, die auf der Teichinsel steht. Das würde erklären, warum dort kürzlich zwei Hornissen in den Teich geplumpst sind, nachdem sie in der Luft gekämpft hatten. Ich habe sie dann fix mit dem Kescher herausgefischt und an ein trockenes Plätzchen gesetzt.


Gut das du zur Stelle warst!


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo Helmut!



Digicat schrieb:


> Sorry Ina, aber das ist eine *punktierte Zartschrecke* (_Leptophyes punctatissima_), ein Weibchen, zu erkennen an der Legeröhre am Heck.
> 
> Hat mit den Grashüpfern nix gemein




Ja ein normaler Grashüpfer sieht auch bei uns anders aus, als Kinder haben wir die auch  heuschrecke oder Heupferdchen genannt...aber ne Schrecke ist es ja schließlich ooch...

Lg ina


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> aber ne Schrecke ist es ja schließlich ooc



Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## StefanRP (11. Aug. 2016)

Dieses Zeitungsbeitrag auf ganz Deutschland zu verallgemeinern ist völliger Quatsch. Wir haben ständig neue Insekten, besondern die Schadinsekten die hier in meiner Region die komplette Kischernte zerstört haben. Und das hat nichts mit einer Verringerung von Antagonisten, sondern mit der Globalisierung zu tun.
Welthandel ist wichtig, ginge aber auch noch strenger zu reglementieren. Man braucht nicht alles und jenes exotische Früchtchen nur weil mans von Zuhause nicht kennt. Ich muß auch nicht in der ganzen Welt herumfliegen nur um auf Facebook wieder angeben zu können.


----------



## Erin (11. Aug. 2016)

Ich denke schon, dass der Lebensraum der Tierchen ganz schön gelitten hat, durch diverse Umstände und wenn man haufenweise Schädlingsinsekten hat, dann auch oft, weil der natürliche Fressfeind fehlt, der eben auch keinen Lebensraum mehr hat.
Bei uns im neuen Garten tummelt sich alles, trotz Feldern ringsum. Hier darf aber auch Unkraut wachsen, Brennesseln bleiben stehen und werden dann einfach irgendwann mal verwertet, es gibt Totholzecken, Laub unter den Hecken und der "Rasen" wird auch nicht dauernd gemäht, ganz zu schweigen von vertikutieren.
Ich habe ein paar müffelnde Sträucher im Garten, eigentlich hätte ich die entfernt, aber die Bienen und Hummeln sie lieben...
Jeder kann seinen Teil dazu beitragen, man muss sich nur mal von Gefühl lösen, dass der Garten permanent "aufgeräumt"  und ordentlich sein muss


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Aug. 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Danke! Ich habe auch gerade noch einen Artikel zum Thema gefunden.



Hi,

so leicht wie in diesen Beitrag geschrieben ist das anlegen einer dauerhaften Blumenwiese ganz und gar net (was da auf dem ersten Foto zu sehen hat mit ner echten "Blumenwiese" absolut nix zu tun da das alles einjährig Pflanzen der Getreidefelder (in der Natur von Ruderalstandorte bzw. konkurenzfreien Störzonen) sind (Klatschmohn, Kornlume, __ Kornrade ect) die ohne jährliche Komplettbearbeitung des Standortes wegen Beschattung durch Gräser nicht mehr keimen

eine "echte" Blumenwiese aus einem Rasen hinzubekommen ist das schwerste was sich verwirklichen läßt da die dichten, bodendeckenden Rasengräser Aussaat/Ausbreitung von Blumenarten kaum zulassen - das einzige was da auf Dauer changen hat sich anzusiedeln sind sind konkurenzstarke, ausbreitungswillige Stauden der überdüngten Fettwiesen wie Brennnessel, Löwenzahn, __ Hahnenfuß, __ Gänseblümchen, Weißklee und Co.
Damit ein Rasen zur echten Blumenwiese werden kann muß Rasen erst mal komplett vernichtet werden und die Gräser dann bei Neuaussaat durch horstig wachsende Gräser ersetzt werden zwischen denen Lücken bleiben wo dann die Blumensamen auskeimen können
("Mein schöner Garten" und Co haben mit "Naturschutz" eh nix gemeinsam auch wenn sie ab und an Tips geben wollen - vor Jahren hatten sie mal in der Zeitschrift zeigen wollen wie ein Gartenteich richtig angelegt wird um der Natur zu helfen - raus kam dabei ein typischer kleiner Bombenkrater mit von großen Kieseln abgedeckter Folie, einer Seerose mittendrin und den typischen Wasserschwertlilie, __ Rohrkolben, __ Schilf am Ufer zwischen den faustgroßen Kieseln, keine einzige Unterwasserpflanze aber natürlich ein Oase-Filterset und empfolende Hilfmittelchen selbiger Firma damit sich ja  keine Algen ansiedeln (3x darf man raten von wen der Bericht wohl gesponsert wurde ) - der weil schon die ganzen jährlich vorgestellten neuen Pflanzen meißtens extreme Hochzuchtormen (Rosen grundsätzlich gefülltblühende ) von Pflanzen anderer Kontinente sind die heimischen Tieren meißtens net allzuviel bieten


----------



## Tanny (11. Aug. 2016)

Ich wollte ursprünglich auch auf meiner Streuobstwiese eine Blumenwiese anlegen und habe mich bei 
verschiedenen Umweltorganisationen, bei Rieger Hoffmann und bei ein paar Biotopberatern erkundigt, wie ich das 
machen soll. 

Die sagten auch alle unisono, ich müsse erst die vorhandene Koppel komplett umbrechen etc. und quasi Neuansaat machen. 

Das wollte ich nicht. 

Es war zwar zu 95 % dt. Weidelgras, was da wuchs - also eine typische Nutzwiese, aber nichtsdestototz war 
das eine seit Jahrzehnten oder noch länger gewachsene Grasnarbe und der Boden ist mit Sicherheit voll mit 
Kleinstlebewesen. 

Ich wollte einfach nicht mit einem Umbruch alles zerstören, was da lebt. 

ALso habe ich mir die __ Wildblumen- und Gräsersaat bestellt und immer nur auf Maulwurfshügeln und dort, wo Löcher in der 
Narbe waren, eingesäät. 

Es dauert zwar länger, aber nach und nach kommen an immer mehr Stellen die einen oder anderen Wiesenblumen 
und die sääen sich dann auch wieder aus. 

Mir gefällt das sehr gut - vom Weidelgras ist kaum noch was übrig - dafür habe ich zunehmend alle möglichen anderen Gräser 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Aug. 2016)

Ich mag Deine Herangehensweise – so ähnlich habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Schön pragmatisch finde ich es, wenn man versucht, mit minimalinvasivem Vorgehen das bestmögliche Ergebnis zu erzielen. Eilig habe ich es mit meiner Wiese nicht, das Ansiedeln der Pflanzen darf gerne dauern. Wobei ich da auch die Definition »Wiese« nicht so eng sehe – sicherlich wird sich bei mir auch Farn auf der Feuchtfläche ansiedeln, da der ohnehin überall im Garten wächst. Obwohl Farn ja keine typische Wiesenpflanze ist. Und auch andere Pflanzen, die sich von alleine ansiedeln, sind willkommen. Ich bin gespannt!


----------

